

Ask HN: RSS Feed for Jobs Pages - dmd149

I've been checking up frequently on jobs pages for companies I want to work for (mainly start-ups).<p>Does anyone know if there is a tool that allows you to add the company/page to a feed that will notify you when new job postings are uploaded?
======
xxqs
you can do it yourself.

For example: download the page every 24 hours into a Git-controlled folder,
then commit and push onto Github. Then take the RRS feed off the Github
commits page.

there are plenty of other possible scenarios

~~~
dmd149
Do you think this would be a good SaaS start-up? I'm non-technical and would
not know how to do it myself. I imagine a lot of people are constantly
rechecking the job listings for dream companies.

~~~
dangrossman
Most people browse job listings by location or by position; they don't really
care what company is doing the hiring until later in the process, if at all.
Plus, people looking for a job are probably tightening up on spending, so
charging them money for your service might not be a viable business model.

~~~
xxqs
agreed.

it would work as a hack for your own use on the websites of your particular
interest, but it doesn't fit for any mass-market model

